# Can you mix wet with dry?



## xpose (Jul 19, 2011)

First time dog owner so excuse the ignorance but when I first adopted my dog she wanted nothing to do with dry food (although it could have been the poor quality, purina pro) so I switched her to Blue buffalo canned food and she gobbles that stuff up and looks for thirds. She goes through 3 cans everyday and now I am trying to get on a budget so I was seeing if I could mix blue buffalo canned with their dry product as well so I can cut down on her canned goods and maybe even eventually stop with it. I have seen some people say you can while other say it could mess up her digestion.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I mix canned and dry food. I started out mixing in 1/3 can with the dry, and my dog had no problems with it. When I serve the remainder of the can, I heat the food in a separate dish in the microwave for 15 or 20 seconds, to bring it to room temperature.

My dog also likes (1) a scrambled egg (or raw) OR a couple teaspoons of Parmesan cheese OR a tablespoon of plain yogurt mixed into the dry. When I do this, I don't add canned food.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I feed mine dry kibble topped with a different brand of canned each week. I was feeding BB dry but am fixing to switch to Canidae Pure dry. I have an assortment of different canned foods to rotate between so my pup doesn't get bored. I just mix only a spoonful of canned, just enough to coat the kibble, to make it more affordable.


----------



## Sangaris (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. I mix about 1/4 cup with her dry. Like RoughCollie, I stick mine in the micro for a few seconds - she finds the smell irresistable.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also mix. I mix and use less of the canned in the dry......gives them different choices of meals. They enjoy not eating the same taste every day.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

I mix as well. My puppy wasn't fond of her kibble so I needed something to make it more appetizing for her. Instead of upping her kibble intake as she gained weight, I simply added a spoonful of canned with each meal. It coats the dry and makes it more appetizing. She generally licks most of the canned off the dry immediately. Then, about 20 minutes later, will come back to eat the rest of the dry (which still has some canned on it).

No problems with digestion. In fact, I think her digestion is actually better now that she consistently eats all her meals.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

You sure can. Mine think they've died and gont to heaven if I add mushy canned to kibble, add a little warm water and make stew!


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

You could also mix some warm water with the kibble, or a little bit of turkey or chicken drippings (not too much they have lots of fat.)


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I also mix without any problems. I like adding canned for the added moisture, meat content, and variety. My dog goes crazy for it! But it is expensive, so I only do it occasionally. Other times, I just mix water with his kibble for the moisture.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Try to mix and wean off to a small amount just for flavor so you can make a can stretch or perhaps cook some bulk meat (you can freeze and do small batches) and top kibble with it. 

Perhaps consider doing a diet like a dehydrated dog food like Sojo's, Honest Kitchen, etc if she really prefers a wet consistency. I used to feed AM-kibble/PM-cans and I save a alot buying one big box of Honest Kitchen as you're essentially paying partly for the individual metal packaging. It came out to something like $120 worth of cans equaled the 43lbs that a $56 box of Honest Kitchen makes when I computed it. 

Making homemade food or doing a raw diet saves a lot and gives good nutrition but takes time to make and you need some kitchen tools. 

I homemake a lot of simple treats for the dogs as good cookies sometimes are pricey and bags of jerkies are nuts. 

Just putting all options out there on how to stretch some cash  

I have seen articles on inferior foods with byproducts being poured with liquid is bad. Sometimes have live bacteria and wetting it can multiply and have way of the bacteria to spread and travel. I don't think quality foods are much of an issue with bacteria.


----------

